

LEGOs, Play-Doh, and Programming - bootload
http://weblog.jamisbuck.org/2008/11/9/legos-play-doh-and-programming

======
wgj
I've said that programming in Ruby is like building a bicycle out of mud. (And
I like Ruby.) This article reminds me of that sentiment in a very real way.
Nothing is ever the wrong size or shape. Nothing ever doesn't fit.

